# Carone e Dear Jack a Non è l'arena il 13 gennaio



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2019)

*Pierdavide Carone *ed i *Dear Jack* hanno fatto parlare molto in queste ultime settimane, a causa dell'esclusione da Sanremo 2019 del loro brano "*Caramelle*", incentrato sul delicato tema della *pedofilia*.

Una scelta, quella del direttore artistico del Festival di Sanremo, Claudio Baglioni, che ha provocato non poche polemiche ed alle accuse di una possibile censura da lui voluta, ha risposto così nella conferenza stampa della kermesse musicale: "_Ho cercato di spiegare con un messaggio a Carone, ma è caduto nel vuoto perché forse ha cambiato numero. Non c'è alcuna intenzione censoria: nessuno ha agito per censura. _ Inoltre, ha definito l'accusa di censura come "_superficiale_".

In ogni caso, *Massimo Giletti* ha preso la palla al balzo ed ha deciso di invitare Carone ed i Dear Jack alla prossima puntata di *Non è l'arena*, in onda il *13 gennaio 2019*, in prima serata su La7, per rispondere alle dichiarazioni di Baglioni.

E' possibile vedere il lyric video di "Caramelle" al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2019)

up


----------



## __king george__ (9 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pierdavide Carone *ed i *Dear Jack* hanno fatto parlare molto in queste ultime settimane, a causa dell'esclusione da Sanremo 2019 del loro brano "*Caramelle*", incentrato sul delicato tema della *pedofilia*.
> 
> Una scelta, quella del direttore artistico del Festival di Sanremo, Claudio Baglioni, che ha provocato non poche polemiche ed alle accuse di una possibile censura da lui voluta, ha risposto così nella conferenza stampa della kermesse musicale: "_Ho cercato di spiegare con un messaggio a Carone, ma è caduto nel vuoto perché forse ha cambiato numero. Non c'è alcuna intenzione censoria: nessuno ha agito per censura. _ Inoltre, ha definito l'accusa di censura come "_superficiale_".
> 
> ...



l'avevo sentita alla radio e mi aveva molto colpito...bella


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'avevo sentita alla radio e mi aveva molto colpito...bella


Sui soggetti in questione non mi esprimo, ma sono stati palesemente esclusi perchè ormai non tirano più (basta guardare chi c'è nel cast dei big, c'è di molto peggio). La dura legge del music business.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Testo di una semplicità imbarazzante su un tema molto delicato e difficilmente affrontabile con una canzone, figurarsi se dei principianti potevano andare oltre ad una nenia manco orecchiabile.
Hanno fatto benissimo a scartarla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Probabilmente ve ne scrivo una simile in 10 minuti ( sia musica che parole )


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sui soggetti in questione non mi esprimo, ma sono stati palesemente esclusi perchè ormai non tirano più (basta guardare chi c'è nel cast dei big, c'è di molto peggio). La dura legge del music business.



12 anni fa Fabrizio Moro vinceva la sezione giovani con la canzone "Pensa" trattando il delicatissimo tema dalla mafia in modo intelligente, considerando il problema da un punto di vista diverso, nuovo. 
Potrai rispondermi che si trattava solo della sezione giovani, ma mi piace pensare che chi seleziona le canzoni, soprattutto quando si trattano temi delicati, abbia ancora la lucidità di distinguere la cioccolata da.. altro.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo averla ascoltata un po' di volte devo dire che a me piace. 
La canzone viene descritta con la semplicità dei bambini, come se fossero loro a parlare. È questo che mi piace. La trovo semplice, ma non banale. 
Poi possono piacere i testi ricercati o no, a ognuno piacciono cose diverse, ma per me questa canzone non è da buttare nella spazzatura


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 12 anni fa Fabrizio Moro vinceva la sezione giovani con la canzone "Pensa" trattando il delicatissimo tema dalla mafia in modo intelligente, considerando il problema da un punto di vista diverso, nuovo.
> Potrai rispondermi che si trattava solo della sezione giovani, ma mi piace pensare che chi seleziona le canzoni, soprattutto quando si trattano temi delicati, abbia ancora la lucidità di distinguere la cioccolata da.. altro.


Attenzione, è indubbio che il tema non c'entri (quasi) nulla e pure quei due sanno che non è la vera causa dello scarto e stanno strumentalizzando la cosa per prendersi la ragione e forse, aggiungo, avrebbero attirato troppo l'attenzione con questa canzone ed in realtà le major discografiche (vere padrone della musica) preferiscono che vada bene qualcun'altro al posto loro. Ma ci metto la mano sul fuoco che, se i Dear Jack fossero ancora sulla cresta dell'onda come qualche anno fa, sarebbero stati presi senza problemi con lo stesso brano, anche perchè non mi pare che la canzone che vinse l'anno scorso sul terrorismo sia priva di luoghi comuni e piena di citazioni letterarie e termini poetici. Stessa cosa la canzone sulla mafia che hai preso come riferimento, la fiera delle banalità con tutto il rispetto per i temi che meriterebbero ben altro trattamento. 

Sia chiaro, non voglio fare l'avvocato di nessuno, la canzone non mi piace e la trovo banalissima e che sa di già sentito, però nessun direttore artistico ha il coraggio di scartare nomi attualmente forti tipo Il Volo, Emma nonostante siano musicalmente altrettanto mediocri e che negli ultimi anni hanno presentato pezzi di qualità scarsa o anche peggio. Ma ovviamente è un discorso più ampio che [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ti saprà spiegare meglio di me, perchè non sai il casino che succederebbe se Baglioni dicesse no all'ultimo accattone uscito da Maria De Filippi e che fa il botto di vendite oppure che floppa, ma che deve essere rilanciato per forza perchè l'ha deciso qualcuno dall'"alto" (tipo questo Irama che ha addirittura finto un fidanzamento con una di uomini e donne pur di attirare l'attenzione).


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione, è indubbio che il tema non c'entri (quasi) nulla e pure quei due sanno che non è la vera causa dello scarto e stanno strumentalizzando la cosa per prendersi la ragione e forse, aggiungo, avrebbero attirato troppo l'attenzione con questa canzone ed in realtà le major discografiche (vere padrone della musica) preferiscono che vada bene qualcun'altro al posto loro. Ma ci metto la mano sul fuoco che, se i Dear Jack fossero ancora sulla cresta dell'onda come qualche anno fa, sarebbero stati presi senza problemi con lo stesso brano, anche perchè non mi pare che la canzone che vinse l'anno scorso sul terrorismo sia priva di luoghi comuni e piena di citazioni letterarie e termini poetici. Stessa cosa la canzone sulla mafia che hai preso come riferimento, la fiera delle banalità con tutto il rispetto per i temi che meriterebbero ben altro trattamento.
> 
> Sia chiaro, non voglio fare l'avvocato di nessuno, la canzone non mi piace e la trovo banalissima e che sa di già sentito, però nessun direttore artistico ha il coraggio di scartare nomi attualmente forti tipo Il Volo, Emma nonostante siano musicalmente altrettanto mediocri e che negli ultimi anni hanno presentato pezzi di qualità scarsa o anche peggio. Ma ovviamente è un discorso più ampio che [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ti saprà spiegare meglio di me, perchè non sai il casino che succederebbe se Baglioni dicesse no all'ultimo accattone uscito da Maria De Filippi e che fa il botto di vendite oppure che floppa, ma che deve essere rilanciato per forza perchè l'ha deciso qualcuno dall'"alto" (*tipo questo Irama che ha addirittura finto un fidanzamento con una di uomini e donne pur di attirare l'attenzione)*.



Purtroppo questa è la musica oggi, un accozzaglia di ragazzini che basano il loro essere "musicista" sul tagli di capelli e il tatuaggio ( e io sono pieno di tatuaggi è, non li critico per questo). 

15 anni fa quando ho iniziato questo lavoro c'era molta più qualità e molti artisti che all epoca consideravamo "scarsi" che oggi piegherebbero le orecchie a tutte queste nuove leve che non sanno dove sta il Do su una tastiera. 

gente che ha 3mila euro di Budget per fare il disco e 20mila per fare il video. Ma dove hai preso 30mila euro per fare "il musicista" ? e sai .. mio padre crede in questa cosa. 

Quindi : 
*- io gli scrivo la musica
- io gli scrivo i testi
- qualcuno li dirige in studio di registrazione 
- dalle loro voci originali rimane un 10% il resto è completamente tutto stravolto sia di intonazione che intenzione. 
- qualcuno gli segue le promo
- pagano 20 mila euro per fare un video
- qualcuno d'altro gli segue le promo del video*

Hanno speso 40/50 mila euro con un prodotto mostruoso ma che non avrà mai successo e sapere perchè ? perchè che ci siano li loro in quel video o un altro il risultato finale non cambierebbe di una virgola. Questa gente non c'entra niente con la musica.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

E' in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Ora il momento Carone e Dear Jack.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

*Carone: "L'sms di cui parla Baglioni non mi è arrivato."*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahah Zecchi li sta distruggendo "_sono canzonette, la canzone la trovo di estrema modesta altro che censura_".


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

*Ancora Zecchi: "Un tema come la pedofilia trattato da una canzonetta da portare a Sanremo lo trovo penoso, questi sono temi istituzionali".*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

*La De Girolamo non è d'accordo con Zecchi.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

*Lite Zecchi-De Girolamo.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lite Zecchi-De Girolamo.*


ahahahah c'è il trash più totale, la De Girolamo ha invitato Zecchi ad andare in cura da una dottoressa presente in studio.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Giletti prende le parti di Carone e Dear Jack.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

*Giletti: "Il palco di Sanremo deve affrontare questi temi".*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2019)

*Baglioni, in fuga dall'inviato della trasmissione, conferma che la canzone non è stata esclusa per censura.*


----------

